# Right Side of Timing Chain Loose



## spikesc (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a 1991 4 cylinder 2wd HB. Due to rattle noise at cold start-up, I pulled the valve cover off. The right (driver side) side of my timing chain has about 1/2" of play, is this normal?

If it is not normal, how can I fix this?

Thanks,
Colin


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, if I'm not mistaken, there will be some play when the motor is not running, but not much. When the engine fires up, the hydraulic tensioner takes out any slack in the chain. If you're hearing rattle on start up, the tensioner is taking a second or two to develop enough oil pressure to get the slack out of the chain. Your tensioner must not be holding the slack between start ups. Some folks say an OEM oil filter will help hold the pressure, but ultimately your truck will probably need a timing chain job.

It's this second or two rattle that will (over time) beat the crap out of your timing guides and possibly the inside of the timing cover.

Some guys live with the rattle only until it does it beyond start up while other guys get it looked after immediately.

In Canada, a timing chain job will probably run you between $700 - $1000 (it's very labor intensive and you'll need a few parts).

Have you read the timing chain write up as part of the HB section of this site?

Whew.


----------

